# Shed Inc  2011



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2011)

hello and Happy Growing...I grow in a 12  X 16 X 9 shed out back and have now for a while...This Shed didnt get to where it is over night..I have redone it a few time to improve upon what I have...Im pretty much finished and am pleased with what I have.I cant wait to get everyone caught up in ther...so lets get started eh?


take care and be safe

REMOVED

:ciao:  change 420  to   tt


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2011)

heres another I did...Now 2 of these 3 was Male but did get 1 female and have it cloned and will veg for 10-14 days then flower


h420p://www.4shared.com/video/W5tBZt61/DSCF9208.html


----------



## tcbud (Jan 31, 2011)

Ah, choice of seats....
and I cant make up my mind.

Happy growing my friend.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2011)

heres an older vid  that shows the Shed a bit better


h420p://www.4shared.com/video/LwDsFsYJ/DSCF6642.html


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2011)

:ciao: *tcbud*...here we grow again my friend...you in the front row girl..:yay:


be careful though  may get a bit dirty:giggle:


----------



## tcbud (Jan 31, 2011)

As long as no one slings mud 4u.  Im an old dirt farmer, I think I can handle "dirty", both meanings two.


----------



## woodydude (Jan 31, 2011)

I must have done something wrong with that link, my life is too short to be waiting 90 seconds for some other link and then having to download a file????? ***.
Shame cos it looked interesting.
Peace
Woody


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2011)

:confused2: looks exactly like burning123's shed 


don't yall start I'm just picking on a ol'fart


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 31, 2011)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> As long as no one slings mud 4u. Im an old dirt farmer, I think I can handle "dirty", both meanings two.



I try not over water so no Mud should be present in My SHed...when..and I Say WHEN..you grow inside I know you a dirt FArmer like me...and when ya down thier looking....thinking ya see a white hair.....the Dam fan turn your way and blows That dust in ya eyes...:rofl:....oh  yeah...oh  I cant wait see ya Garden this Summer....take care..pain free



> I must have done something wrong with that link, my life is too short to be waiting 90 seconds for some other link and then having to download a file????? ***.
> Shame cos it looked interesting.



   did ya replace the 420 with tt?....Ill go have a clicksee ...realy aint nothing special..just MJ in a wood shed....thanks for tryN though...be safe


> looks exactly like burning123's shed



:giggle:   I Killed that Imposter Man....All I did was Sick *Hick *on Him...:48:...I dont think ya see much him anymore:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2011)

:cry:burning was nice


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 2, 2011)

LOL, ozzy thats funny. well at least the crash let you get your name back...lol. hey i thought that u ended up getting a keeper outta them 3?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> LOL, ozzy thats funny. well at least the crash let you get your name back...lol. hey i thought that u ended up getting a keeper outta them 3?


 


Hey *Doc*..thanks for stopping by...I do have a "BB JAm f2" female...Im flowering out the one and the clone is doing great...I will update the thread later...Happy smokeing my friend


----------



## Irish (Feb 3, 2011)

got my milk crate right over here where i left it...

i guess we all get our older names back. lol. like winning something, but cant figure out what the prize is yet. lol. i really like it when you do that with video. maybe put on some pink floyd or zep in the background, and i'm putting on popcorn...:hubba:  ...

my round three has caught up with my round two, and were playing fiddle to a sold out crowd. full house beats a good flush. lol...

the popstars and fd's are looking good in veg. more are getting bumped up tomorrow. all look indica at this time. thats good. real good. i've gotta begin work on our purple frosting again to go outside again this summer. just a few of those beasts will keep alot of people real happy. 

shed is banging bro. really nice variety. its the spice of life! peace bro...:bong1:


----------



## vdog (Feb 3, 2011)

OMG! the bud at 3:03 in the first video, I wish I could have a cut of that one, excellent sog strain.  I would slap myself silly with a bed of those going.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> OMG! the bud at 3:03 in the first video, I wish I could have a cut of that one, excellent sog strain. I would slap myself silly with a bed of those going.


 

Oh yeah buddy..That there is Hoosier Dady.....I have a clone of her now and will run as many as I can get from her...I Have another friend looking to get a cut from her...but he is local ...thanks agin for stopping by..take care and be safe
:48:

:ciao:  *DankDon*.....why couldnt ya be *banjobuzz*?:rofl:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2011)

The Sheds in full steam ahead for this great new yr

Hey dank Don pull your crate over  here so we can:48::48:

Now bring on the porn 4u


----------



## Irish (Feb 4, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :48:
> 
> :ciao: *DankDon*.....why couldnt ya be *banjobuzz*?:rofl:


 


arthur-itis and willy-make-it broke up the band, smoke.:doh: :rofl: :guitar:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The Sheds in full steam ahead for this great new yr
> 
> Hey dank Don pull your crate over here so we can:48::48:
> 
> Now bring on the porn 4u


 




No problem my friend...Here is *DankDons* "Hoosier Daddy"  taken Yesturday @ day 69..Have a great weekend my frined

View attachment 159185


View attachment 159186


View attachment 159187


View attachment 159188


View attachment 159189


View attachment 159190


View attachment 159191


View attachment 159192


----------



## vdog (Feb 5, 2011)

I just recieved a call from the martians, they said that your suppossed to give me that monster center cola.  Thanks appreciate it 
:holysheep:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2011)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 4u2sm0ke again.




:watchplant::farm::48::bong:


----------



## frankcos (Feb 5, 2011)

looks tasty


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2011)

pics 4u


View attachment 159401


View attachment 159402


View attachment 159403


----------



## sawhse (Feb 8, 2011)

Drooling...very nice. It is amazing what can be done in the shed!


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 8, 2011)

those are some nice looking buds you've got there 4u.. enjoy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks for stopping by *sawhse*/*slowmo* 



spotted 2 female "Home Wrecker" and kulled a male

spotted a female "Satori  X PPP"  and Kulled a male

Have lots of clones comeing on as well...Boy this is gonna be a good finish if the weather permits..take care and be safe

View attachment 159454


View attachment 159455


View attachment 159456


View attachment 159457


View attachment 159458


View attachment 159459


View attachment 159460


View attachment 159461


View attachment 159462


View attachment 159463


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2011)

Tcbud, scoot over. 
Great shots, beautiful buds. wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 9, 2011)

Very good looking Misty Bubbles ... The Shed is working good


----------



## benamucc (Feb 13, 2011)

:rofl:  shed inc.  hahahahaha  i still remember we started hacking up plants at the same time.  I was under a 100w incandecent after starting seeds in the window in the middle of winter! Didn't know a male from a female, and a clone was something in a sci-fi movie.  

Someone get me my walker...I'm too old for this!  

Good to see you here my friend  :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 13, 2011)

oh *benn   *its been a while...Sure Glad ya safe.:48:.And yeah  those were funny time eh?...the sci-fi..:rofl:ya gonna be around ..I have some grows comeing on...let me download some pics I be back..Pull up a crate and Hold this:bong1:


----------



## BBFan (Feb 13, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 4u2sm0ke again.


Nice job my friend.  Always good to see what you got going on.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2011)

View attachment 160005


View attachment 160006


View attachment 160007


View attachment 160008


View attachment 160009
:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2011)

These are testers I am doing for BreedBay..a group of us  Grow beans That we only get the # (0008 is mine )  only pistils and Doc Bob know the breeder and strain...pretty fun realy


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2011)

Those ladies are starting to look really tasty 4u


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking nice 4u

:bong:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking good 4U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2011)

She is in her 8th week of bloom..first run with this one and She eat up the N  fast early...cant wait to run her again with notes:aok:,,Trichs cloudy  Im gonna see what they at this weekend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2011)

these are so fu  to grow in the veg area..which I run 24/0
View attachment 160130


View attachment 160131


View attachment 160132


View attachment 160133


View attachment 160134


View attachment 160135


View attachment 160136


View attachment 160137

View attachment 160130


View attachment 160131


View attachment 160132


View attachment 160133


View attachment 160134


View attachment 160135


View attachment 160136


View attachment 160137


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey I'm diggin' the pics 4u2


----------



## Roddy (Feb 16, 2011)

NICE buds, 4U....good grow!


----------



## dekgib (Feb 16, 2011)

you got em looking all sorts of amazing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for stopping By...We get realy busy from here through Summer ..Lots of stuff comeing and Am excited to be able to share..anywho..Kulled some Males :hitchair:and transplanted some Females..:yay:..Harvested a couple..and Smoked A lot:hubba: ..Now  lets get some green on this Page 

take care and be safe :bolt::bong::watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 17, 2011)

pics 4u


----------



## benamucc (Feb 17, 2011)

have scissors...will travel...


----------



## dekgib (Feb 17, 2011)

yoy are getting more and more awesome


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2011)

:ciao:   Happy Growing Everyone:bolt::bong::watchplant:


h420p://www.4shared.com/video/vJV4MlcY/DSCF9658.html


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 18, 2011)

*hi 4u* :ciao:  Lookin' Good!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> have scissors...will travel...


 

Hell My friend ..you know you allways Have my couch atleast  :48:  sure glad to see ya more..what ya growing these days?:watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2011)

dekgib said:
			
		

> yoy are getting more and more awesome


 


 ...cant Have a SEA of Green unless you in SEAttle 


oh I feel Good things a comeing...Hang on:lama:       :holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2011)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> *hi 4u* :ciao: Lookin' Good!


 


Dam  this is an old feature of the site...no  muti quotes  yet:doh:  sorry  *Hick*...enjoy:48:


Thats for stopping in Girl..as Ya see not much room to  sit  anymore..Its gonna be :bong: from the work station here soon...is my virtical light in that video?..ill go see what yall are seeing...just made this morning ..take care be safe


----------



## benamucc (Feb 18, 2011)

i've got two blueberry's and an ak47 going right now.  growing them in the "global bucket" aka earthbox system with FF nutes/dirt.  happy little girls that are going to get the switch flipped about march 8.  i'll throw up some more pics soon.  been busy at work (as you can see) lol


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 18, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Dam  this is an old feature of the site...no  muti quotes  yet:doh:  sorry  *Hick*...enjoy:48:
> 
> 
> Thats for stopping in Girl..as Ya see not much room to  sit  anymore..Its gonna be :bong: from the work station here soon...is my virtical light in that video?..ill go see what yall are seeing...just made this morning ..take care be safe



that's not gonna stop me... I'll sit in someones lap, I don't take up much room! ass: I've been walking around lookin at your shed since you opened the door.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the topiary heavy bud tree.  Very nice again, thanks.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 18, 2011)

Your skills are impressive


----------



## Irish (Feb 18, 2011)

yee-haw bro. getting the band back togeather. lol. nice show man...is rj here too? i smell bbq! lol...peace...


----------



## tcbud (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks excellent, must have awesome aroma.

Those pics on page two, dang a rang, took forever to load......darn dial up.

Good to see you all my friends!  Been busy busy around here.  Snow and Sun on the same day.....lovely.

*4u, I start indoor comin' up real soon. Starting it for the upcoming outdoor that is.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by everyone..cant wait till we get the multi quote tab back...untill then..:48:


----------



## HomeTNGrown (Feb 20, 2011)

*Wow 4u2 that Hoosier dady is nice!!! WOW!!! THUD! IM speechless, how do i get that!? Hoosier Daddy! or Who's your Daddy as I will call it lol*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2011)

:watchplant:


----------



## Killuminati420 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice buds 4u! looks like you been fighting the good fight against those mights.  :farm:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice assortment 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2011)

> Killuminati420 Nice buds 4u! looks like you been fighting the good fight against those mights.




I am winning the Battle now...I grow in a shed and have to stay on the offence to fight them...I was in car accident and couldnt tend for a couple weeks  and they moved in...But  I am not seeing much anymore  just the after shock.. ...


*duck*...here brother:bong1:  Thanks for stopping by...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 24, 2011)

Put her into flower lst night.. Was told she is a Beast   so lets see 

untill next time take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 25, 2011)

Satori ... Humm ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2011)

They in peat pucks now..11 of 12:hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope you are feeling better.  Just checkin in, making sure I still have a place to watch.  Keep those bugs away from me...lol... I want to start up my plants so bad, your seeds are giving me the FEVER!


----------



## givinitatry (Feb 25, 2011)

:48:Hello 4u2,  I'm very impressed with your grow.   I'm new at this, both using a forum and growing herb. So forgive me if I seem somewhat illiterate. lol   I know how to smoke it tho! lol  Hope you don't mind me pullin' up a seat, I've got a lot to learn.   BTW, I believe we're neighbors, I cross over the spit every day.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2011)

:hubba: 

these are smelling nice and sweet..some start Amber


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2011)

> Hope you are feeling better. Just checkin in, making sure I still have a place to watch. Keep those bugs away from me...lol... I want to start up my plants so bad, your seeds are giving me the FEVER!
> __________________



Still not sure on the neck girl..suppose to get another opinion next week..Thanks for careing:heart:..when ya dropping ya Beans?...I wanna watch the Skills..yep yep..SLide this :48:  to hubby 4me...Have a Great Week



> Hello 4u2, I'm very impressed with your grow. I'm new at this, both using a forum and growing herb. So forgive me if I seem somewhat illiterate. lol I know how to smoke it tho! lol Hope you don't mind me pullin' up a seat, I've got a lot to learn. BTW, I believe we're neighbors, I cross over the spit every day.



Thanks for stopping By nieghbor..and helping me with me self estem....Theres allways something going on in the SHed...well  not in Summer though:doh:  What ya have growing right now?..do you like indoor or out better?...Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## dekgib (Feb 27, 2011)

looks like you are having a ball good work and thanks for sharing


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 27, 2011)

:48:


----------



## Irish (Feb 27, 2011)

:aok: :48:


----------



## Roddy (Feb 27, 2011)

:bong2:


----------



## givinitatry (Feb 27, 2011)

I haven't tried growing anything for 35 yrs when I dropped some seeds in a bucket, watered it and watched it grow. Tried to smoke it and about died from choking. lol   First week of December I got some seeds from a friend, said they were Bubbleicious. Wet some papertowels placed 3 seeds on it, put it in a bag, cracked in 2 days. Two of them veged really well, 1 better than the other which turned out to be male. One fem though. She's not quite ready yet, IMO. I'll try to get some pics up once I figure that one out.

two weeks later I found some seeds that had to be at least 5-6 yrs old. I put them in the paper towels and about 4 days later 2 of them cracked. I planted them and one made it. She is flowering well. IMO I'd like your opinion if I can get the pics up.:bong: Thanks


Thanks for stopping By nieghbor..and helping me with me self estem....Theres allways something going on in the SHed...well  not in Summer though:doh:  What ya have growing right now?..do you like indoor or out better?...Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:[/quote]


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2011)

Very nice..Loveing the side by side...How tall are they and how far into bloom are we..Ladies look wonderful..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 28, 2011)

4u, u are def a ball of entertainment. love watching the show. hope youre on the mend.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 28, 2011)

Lookin great there 4u.  Much more vibrant green from what I remember from your old journals.

Get those results back yet?


----------



## ray jay (Mar 1, 2011)

Smoke, got my new ballast. When ever you need the old one let me know. Sheds looking good as usual.


----------



## givinitatry (Mar 1, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Very nice..Loveing the side by side...How tall are they and how far into bloom are we..Ladies look wonderful..



Thanks.  The first one is 19" tall and 49 days into flowering and the side by side is 16.5" and 38 days into flowering. Haven't had anything to smoke in 4 days and I'm Jonesin'.  can't wait till I can put some spark to some of this.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2011)

> docfishwrinkle.... 4u, u are def a ball of entertainment. love watching the show. hope youre on the mend.



I am on the mend thanks Brother...And Im just here for your entertainment:rofl:



> Get those results back yet?



collapsed neo.???? between c4 and c5...which is causeing the twitching in my elbo and numbness in my Hand...will know more Later..I am doing physical theropy right now..Surgery is LAst resort for me Thanks for looking in Smokmom



> Smoke, got my new ballast. When ever you need the old one let me know.




Oh I will ...Kids go to they Moms this weekend..Was thinking Saturday  bring Me gog and Maybe have her purdy up ..Ill call ya later



> Haven't had anything to smoke in 4 days and I'm Jonesin'. can't wait till I can put some spark to some of this.



Oh I know how ya feel...is why we grow our own..I aint been with out now since 2007 Christmas time...Happy Growing makes for HAppy smokeing...take care and be safe


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 3, 2011)

damn 4u, pinched nerves are no joke. im guessing thats why get numbness. oh & nice plants...lol. take it easy, but im sure u have no problem doing that.;-)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello and Happy Growing...it wouldnt be a complete year without gathering pollen and makeing a cross..Ive had a couple males But none have stood up to make it to the Chamber...This Mango f2  Has the Rubb as well as the trichs ..I just dont care much for the small cluster of flowers...Hes been in here Now 2 days...He was in with Other Gals first week...more later


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 3, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello and Happy Growing...it wouldnt be a complete year without gathering pollen and makeing a cross..Ive had a couple males But none have stood up to make it to the Chamber...This Mango f2 Has the Rubb as well as the trichs ..I just dont care much for the small cluster of flowers...Hes been in here Now 2 days...He was in with Other Gals first week...more later


 
NICE!  I am going to try corssing again in my journal.  Good luck with your breeding!

-SSF-


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> damn 4u, pinched nerves are no joke. im guessing thats why get numbness. oh & nice plants...lol. take it easy, but im sure u have no problem doing that.;-)


 

Thanks for stopping in...My BB Jam is about to go into flower ..she is at 12 inches now..maybe another week or so eh?..Happy Growing my friend

:48:


----------



## givinitatry (Mar 4, 2011)

> Oh I know how ya feel...is why we grow our own..I aint been with out now since 2007 Christmas time...Happy Growing makes for HAppy smokeing...take care and be safe


[/quote]

Man, I'm jealous!! I hope to learn enough to be there someday myself. 6 DAYS NOW! :hairpull:


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

Dang 4u...I guess I didn't realize you had gotten hurt.  Sorry, I'm a bad friend.  Hope you get to feeling better.  Back stuff is NO joke.  

Is the BB Jam a cross of yours?  I've been so far behind on the shed.  Last I really remember of the male chamber is right about the time you were building it...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

No ben  the BB Jam f2  was made by my Buddy  *docfishwrinkle*...I have 1round 10 of my own crosses  and like to chuck pollen :aok:  I have a Mango f2 Male Im collecting Now...Hes not the greatest male..but has a couple traits..sure Glad to seee ya back around...Happy Growing


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 4, 2011)

4u have u topped her at all (bbj)? its the only way i can get her to branch at all. havent seen pics of her latley so sorry if you did & i wasnt paying attention. i usually top/prune em to form 4 mains & then she will put out for yah. 

bout 5 mo wks then you get to watch em go into a UC. will be fun for both of us.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

hahaha....thats awesome, as i see we have the good doctor here with us!  

i don't think we've really met yet doc.  i've benamucc!  pleasure to meet you !!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> 4u have u topped her at all (bbj)? its the only way i can get her to branch at all. havent seen pics of her latley so sorry if you did & i wasnt paying attention. i usually top/prune em to form 4 mains & then she will put out for yah.
> 
> bout 5 mo wks then you get to watch em go into a UC. will be fun for both of us.


Oh  I cant wait to see that....My BB Jam  hasnt been topped..it is now at 12 inches tall...I was gonna put into flower this weekend...ya think I should top then wait a bit?...Ill wait to hear back from Ya...She is Looking Nice..not sure when the last pics was Uploaded over at cannetics..Im gonna throw a thread up here 4u my friend...Ill take some pics tonight


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> hahaha....thats awesome, as i see we have the good doctor here with us!
> 
> i don't think we've really met yet doc. i've benamucc! pleasure to meet you !!


 

Yeah  we get  All kinds of DAnksters up in the SHed.. ..I met *doc*  when I running some *massproducer* coco buckets...And I think *doc* was running some under LED ????...Ya paint that room yet?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## tcbud (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful pics and plant.  May I suggest #6 for a bpom entry?  Looks like that eagle is bout to land on that plant!

Peace and healing thoughts to you.....
Sure hope your feeling better with that therapy.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 5, 2011)

hey ben! friend of smoke's is a friend o' mine!

coco buckets yes, but no led's here bro, 600 at that time. which will be thrown in between my 2 1k's for a mh suppliment next run. 

as far as the bbj, how much time you want to invest in training? i thought i might have suggested topping around the 5th or 6th node & training 4 mains & stripping everything below that.....? but now that your taller than that id do the samething but on a bigger scale. i vegg'd her i think 10 wks if that helps. how old is she now & you trhink the borg might have slowed her?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2011)

*tcbud*...thanks for the kind words but as long as your entering them contest I aint gots a snowball in hell chance..

*Doc*...Im gonna stay with my Origanal Plan...I would have to look at the thread on her to find age..remember I took her top and cloned it and placed the bottom in flower to sex...and here we are now..I do think the borg set in dureing my accident time down..and has slowed her down..But Now I feel she is Takeing off...Plan to flower end of week...Ill keep ya posted....oh  and yes you did say topping at 4th  but didnt :doh:   SHe will be healthy going into flower though 


thanks for stopping by Friends


----------



## benamucc (Mar 7, 2011)

wow looking great buddy.  i love the sparkle of trics on a plant.  reminds me of a hard frost on the trees...  

didn't get to painting this weekend, but should have the water back by the end of today. (first things first)   really trying to work down my PPM from the well.  if a pre-filter, sand filter, 10 micron, and charcoal don't do it, I'll probably be looking at a really big RO system.  "water's so hard we don't need flux on the copper"  
ttys
:ciao:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking good 4U! Hate to hear about your back, I too suffer issues with numbness and tremors. I was in a motorcycle accident in 2007 and have slowly and degeneratively become numb along the rear right side of my body! No feeling from the bottom of my right shoulder blade down to my hip! It will only get worse too, the cartilage between my t5 and t6, and between my t6 and t7 vertebrates is condensing and eroding away, I'm about three inches shorter now than I was in early 2007! The garden helps with the pain though!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 7, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Doc*...Im gonna stay with my Origanal Plan...I would have to look at the thread on her to find age..remember I took her top and cloned it and placed the bottom in flower to sex...and here we are now..I do think the borg set in dureing my accident time down..and has slowed her down..But Now I feel she is Takeing off...Plan to flower end of week...Ill keep ya posted....oh and yes you did say topping at 4th but didnt :doh: SHe will be healthy going into flower though


 
ah yes the top. oh how we all forget things  oh she sure does look good now-a-days thats for sure. im all stoked about the top. will be a bush w/ that 8 wk + veg. r u gunna try suggestions on the top? it would be killer if yah did w/ a long veg time that you have planned...? maybe? im assuming i guess. 

im loaded peace.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 13, 2011)

How can I add this to my Signature?


----------



## the chef (Mar 13, 2011)

Hope and pray


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Mar 15, 2011)

lmao


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 15, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hope and pray


 

not working:ignore:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2011)

:d 

View attachment 162839


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

pics 4u


I know they droopy..was watering day


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

:hubba: 

I love watching this plant Fattin up last run I had Mold for first time..the Bud  swallowed the dead leaf:doh: ..Im on top these ones


----------



## benamucc (Mar 21, 2011)

:bong2:


----------



## Irish (Mar 21, 2011)

what is that purple plant hanging in post 106? is that a gdp? 

you getting heat out there yet? were flip flopping from 50's day, to 30's night time temps, outside. possibility of snow still here too...

looking sweet bro...peace...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

*Irish*...thats Deep purple..subcool :aok:  temps was in the 50 here last weekend..is warming up but still cool at nights..Ill post up My hoosier Daddy in flower later this week..I need to see how *Ray **Jays  *are doing as well...maybe we get him post up in here..that is a Great strain..:48:


----------



## tcbud (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking excellent there 4u, as always.

You get some rain over the weekend? lol.  We even picked up some snow to go with our rain.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 21, 2011)

OH how nice 4u2, my pal~! :yay:

I grew Deep Purple a year or so ago and it was one of the tastiest  grape-a-licious strains I've had around here to date.   As far as strains I've been lucky enuf to grow & compare it to...  The DP was more grapey than several GDP's, a very nice Urkel, Gorilla Grape, and a toss up with Purple Kush SR71 for the Queen of the Grapes throne...  Not quite as potent as Urkel and SR71 but it had plenty of potency and a very nice buzzz...:joint:

Enjoy bro...   Thats some fun smoke....  It's AWESOME to mix DP with other strains when you'd like to have a lil grape flave in the smoke...:bong2:  My fave combo was mixing it with some Bubblegum weed...   Grape Bubblegum all day long~! :hubba:

Rock it like a Bronco~! :headbang2: :huh:

Peace~!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

:ciao:  friends and thanks for stoping by

*tcbud*...so nice to see you..as a matter fact we didnt have any rain Saturday  nor Sunday...heck  even played some horseshoes at the club..was nice..hows ya outdoor garden comeing?..Getting excited eh?..cant wait to see what ya bring us this summer girl..untill then take care and be safe..oh...and slide hubby this:48:

*DirtyO*..Mile HIGH buddy..so Nice to see you too..and I have grown DP before..was my first cross as well...I took Urkle and Hit with DP..I called  Frosting...I then Hit that with PurpleBud..made  ...purple frosting...clever huh?:giggle:take care and be safe my friend:bong:  and pass:bong1:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2011)

Transplanting the last couple days..I should have them All in new homes by end of Day...I like to prepare my containers in advance..Seems to make trasfer easyier for me...And looks like I need to mix up some more SHed Soil ..be back later with more ..

take care and be safe:bolt::bong::watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2011)

..I like the Stalk on 2 of these...nice and fat...tight nodes...just transfered to 1 gal from solo cup


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2011)

pics 4u


----------



## the chef (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice brother!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow, you have a lot going on and it all looks good.
I will have to go back through your journal to find out about the pure gold. 
Looks fun!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2011)

:ciao:  *Rosebud*:48:

the pure gold is a clone I got from *Ray Jay*...he will chime in and give ya details on it..I know its his wifes  fav for her pain.  I just put mine in flower so stay stoned and ill show her off soon...thanks for stopping by

View attachment 163879


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2011)

the cat bucket is in week 9  and will come down by mid week...the 1 gallon pot is in week 6 ..gonna pump her to 10 weeks if she lets me


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

Look extremely danky man, very nice should be a gr8 smoke


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2011)

heres another test run Im doing for *Freeman **Genetics*...And If its anything like his FAb Dog of St. Clement..Im in for a treat 

thanks *Freeman*..I feel your gonna be a top notch suplier for the Bean industry..andIm proud to be a part...take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Look extremely danky man, very nice should be a gr8 smoke


 

thanks for stopping by...the Misty bubble is some real Nice smoke...Ive harvested a few plants of her all ready...Very nice..and peeps around here like it...I been working on dialing her in and feel I have it now...I have one in flower now  Im looking to get 4-5 ounces off of 

take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2011)

I have 6 of these 2 are Looking to be male..No sign yet


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 31, 2011)

nice 4-u.

I cant wait to see that PK finish up! 


HAPPY GROWING!!! 

:bongin:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 1, 2011)

Maaaannn 'Smoke'!!! Yu got some real beauties there! Yer killin me. I haven't seen mine in a week as my partner is a couple hours drive away an he has the grow-lab. Looks like thats all in soil? Do yu switch them to flower straight out of germ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

> I cant wait to see that PK finish up!



Not sure what PK is  but Hope they look okay 2u:giggle:



> Do yu switch them to flower straight out of germ?



No..Ive never ran 12/12 from seed..I do sometimes force flower in week 4 from germ...Most times I grow out till sex is shown then clone and flower...I am a Dirt farmer  but have washed my hands in Hydro last 2 years...but I prefer to get my hands dirty..thanks for stopping by...

take care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

some pics for me buddy *Thechef*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

These are going into week 8  and have a couple more weeks to go..just gave them the last feeding...these look 100% better then they moms.  I took the Nitro up into 5th week bloom


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

this one is packing on the weight now...may need to suport soon


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

I have one in a 1gal pot thats in week 7..and trichs clouding..I also have My final Misty and she was the Donor for th season..SHe in cat bucket and only in for a week now..stay tuned..as I feel i have this one dialed in now...the first run she was so yellow and had my first experience with mold in my Shed...this strain really fatens up and need to stay on top the dead stuff


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 1, 2011)

All in all looks like your chain packed on the most growth. A good Copley links from last time I saw. Lol they look real good on a serious note. Hows the bbj coming? Haven't seen her in a bit.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

Where did my pics go?  I used the Attachment...

just as I did here


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> All in all looks like your chain packed on the most growth. A good Copley links from last time I saw. Lol they look real good on a serious note. Hows the bbj coming? Haven't seen her in a bit.


 
Hey *doc*..nice to see ya...shes doing well week 3 Bloom feeding comeing tonight ..


----------



## the chef (Apr 1, 2011)

ok now i see.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking excellent as always 4u.  You getting any sunshine yet?  We had almost 80 here yesterday and 45 overnight.  I need to get out and clean a cage pretty soon.

Take care and as you say, be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

:ciao:  *chef*...Im haveing *HIckdiffaculties*...:rofl:  heres that pic

*tcbud*..so nice to see you..Yes we finally get some warming up..we hit 60f yesturday and should again today..those are records ...but we also had record rain  @ 28 straight days :hitchair:  Any who  Ive decided to do a couple more monsters in My Garden outside...I hope to give some compotition to you and *Ray **jay*..I supose *Old **Hippie *will show ..lol..anywy  Not sure what I wanna run outside yet  and have 20 days to figure..Ill let ya know..and yes....  be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

See how the chain grew a few links man:rofl:

:bolt::bong:


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  *chef*...Im haveing *HIckdiffaculties*...:rofl:


would that be a...._"hickup"_ 4u'?.....:doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> would that be a...._"hickup"_ 4u'?.....:doh:


 

yup


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 1, 2011)

:rofl:   okay  now this Has to my Record


*Hick  *edited every one me posts ..And I even promissed him he wouldnt have to edit any..I was gonna be good...really...:rofl:


----------



## the chef (Apr 1, 2011)

you uh.....i knew it..........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2011)

well only half the picswould upload....I see what *Kaotic *is speaking of now...When I take pics I lable them and resize to they own folder, useig picassa...so all pics are resized the same...when I upload here some say  they to big and exceed the limit....I dont understand...so here are what the site would upload...I made a reflector useing the old germing lid I made last year:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2011)

again only half pics


----------



## Roddy (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking good, my friend! Getting near transplant time? I love the creative use of the lid, well done! Heat not a concern?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello *Roddy *and thanks for stopping By...Here hold this:bong1: while I try and answer ya...Yeah  My Mr Bubba D  are getting TP  this weekend..I topped a couple of them to maintain canopy...and Im sure you dont remember the cloneing chamber I made last year..or year befor..but was the tote that lid fit..used pc fans and Heat tape  burried in sand...worked well for time being...lol..what can I say...Im a stoner that gets bored..And my SHed is ran with temp controlers so enviorment is maintained as long as power is:doh:...I use the heat from the Lights to heat the SHed as well...I only grow in winter  but *Ray jay *is talking about a water farm up in there..But  man  I dont like running all these lights and an AC unit...we will see..I think I may flip Shed at end month..I useually do it on 4/20  but think another week 10 days would help My little ones...Thanks again for stopping by....Now give me my :bong1:  back

:bong:  take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello Everyone and Happy Growing..I picked me up some clones of "Pink Lemonaid"  smells just like it..also a few shots of the Veg area..Hope everyone is Great


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2011)

What is the third picture?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello *RoseBud *thanks for stoping by..If this is the pic ya asking about..its The clone of "Pink Lemonaid"  those are huge peat pellets...and ya see the roots comeing out the sides...They was put in the little solo cups for transport..they fit nice in a 6 pack holder..those 4 ladies are now in  1 gallon pots..they will be grown out in those..maybe move one outside Ill let ya know...Have a Great Night

take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 10, 2011)

those cuts sound pretty good. do you know the lineage? makes me think of good times to come this summer. 

on a side note i havent seen a bbj update....


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks 4U, I have never seen anything like that huge peat bowl. WOW. 

Looking good by the way!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2011)

I didnt either *Rose*..my buddy *Ray **jay *gave me a few...they are 4-5 inches tall ..and fit nicely in 16oz solo cup 



:ciao: *Doc*..heres the BB Jam f2   in week 5 bloom


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 10, 2011)

Just a few pics of the Shed


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for givin me a lil porn of the bbj. What about parents on those scrumptious  new cuts yah have? Clone of bbj must be getting big huh?


----------



## tcbud (Apr 10, 2011)

*Looking Mighty Fine there 4u.  Mighty Fine.

Peace to you too.*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey *Doc*..Ill have to Ask Ray Jay about the linage of the "pink lemonaid"..and I only have the One BBj  in flower.. 

*tcbud*..Much Love Girl 



okay friends..Idid some light rotation to get ready for the Flip..*Ray Jay* loaned me a 600HPS to mix in with my MH..its all setup and waiting for MAy 1...for now I dropped the 250MH between the 600MH..Happy Growing :bolt::watchplant:


----------



## the chef (Apr 14, 2011)

Duders....get the hell out of your house......in the first pic from the 9th....it's the Shadow.........ahahahahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## ray jay (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi there 4u, I dont know much on the Pink Lemonaide. What I found is Lemonder/ Pink Lemonaide is a Purple Kush Pheno 20% sat/ 80% Ind. I know Im putting one outside this year. Going to put this one under the Cyclops tonight to check out the trichs. Cant wait to smoke her.


----------



## bluealein56 (Apr 17, 2011)

someone told me you were growing some marijuana here???

been absent this winter from here, though Attic Inc is still going strong.... 

Shed INC 11 is looking good bro, it has always been my motivator....
read through a bit of your outdoor grow, gonna keep up with it this year..


got an update on some purple icing that is currently flowering, its in week 6 but looks like it may have atleast another 3 left in it, not good since its growing next to a 7 1/2 week and I must dry in my flower room.
I will say the thing grows more compact and branchy than any other plant I have ever grown...kinda like a briar bush


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2011)

:ciao:  *blueA*..its been a while..sure is Nice to see you...Hows the smell on the Purple frosting?..I take mine at 8 weeks..trichs just ambering..anywho throw up some Dank porn when ya get a chance,,Sure like to see the progress ofAttic Inc

Boy *Ray*..Let me know when Its ready for smokeing...Ill throw my dog in the Dirt..:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2011)

:d


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 22, 2011)

:d


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 22, 2011)

all plants are now in 3 gallon bags..will flip shed on May 1:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 22, 2011)

pics befor the transplant


----------



## Roddy (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking great, 4U, tons of green there!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by *Roddy*...:48:


----------



## the chef (Apr 23, 2011)

DDam Smoke! Im on the way!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 30, 2011)

week 6 bloom


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 30, 2011)

forgot to make a callander for her:doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 30, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> DDam Smoke! Im on the way!


 

Cool.....I need some help up in the Shed ....but affraid all you will do is hide in corner smokeing the nugs 


Stay outta me dirt man:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 30, 2011)

this is the last of this strain...she was Mum to lots this year


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 30, 2011)

I just couldnt go this year without chucking some pollen...was given this "Pure Afgan" Pollen  and dusted this .." Blue Venom"..all but one branch..put lable on for ID..but sure Ill know what one wasnt hit

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 30, 2011)

Shed is beeing flipped 12/12  tomarrow:yay:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 30, 2011)

wow 4u2 they all look so good mate :aok: and that Hossier Daddy looks amazing


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 30, 2011)

VERY very nice man, you grow some dank nugs for sure, keep up the good work!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2011)

What a beautiful GJ. Lovely pictures. thank you.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

dang 4u everytime i look in the shed im always amazed by the cramped quarters. its a good thing though, you are a busy fellow.


----------



## the chef (May 1, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Cool.....I need some help up in the Shed ....but affraid all you will do is hide in corner smokeing the nugs
> 
> 
> Stay outta me dirt man:hubba:


 
The Chef....dirt inspector/quality control!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for stopping by :48:

Shed is Now in Bloom..Had some issues with a cross dresser in small flower room..so Isolated all them in there and went in with my Garden hose and drenched them Queers...:hitchair:


My BB Jam  throwing Nanner Day 61:doh:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 5, 2011)

dang 4u sorry to hear of the nanner probs. at least bbj waited to throw em @ the end. i'll keep an eye out, but havent had one yet...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 6, 2011)

no worries  *Doc*...she was in week 9 and amber as heck...should have taken in week 8...still gonna be great I bet...She smells of medicine...like vitimins

well done my friend


----------



## the chef (May 6, 2011)

Nanners eh.......check your dirt!


----------



## Irish (May 7, 2011)

the homewrecker looks real nice smoke. i havent grown those out yet. hope it smokes nice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> the homewrecker looks real nice smoke. i havent grown those out yet. hope it smokes nice.


 
oh its nice *Irish*..Harvested #1 a few weeks back and just took #2 today:hubba: ..she runs right at 9 weeks for me..thats when they start  to amber..I had 2 of these short fattys  and a tree pheno in its 4th week now ..thanks for stopping by my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2011)

She is very heavy:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2011)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 10, 2011)

pics 4u


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 10, 2011)

Lovin' the pics 4u'


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 12, 2011)

:ciao: *Runbyhemp*...thanks for stopping by

Happy smokeing:48:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 12, 2011)

she's in the swing of things now. the pics are great & i especially find it comical when comparing the home wrecker to bb jam. that HW is crazy chunky.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 13, 2011)

:ciao: *docfish*...thanks for stopping by..yeah that HW is a chunky Girl...Hardly any stretch :aok:...Have the BB Jams in a bag..couple weeks and Ill smoke her up


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 20, 2011)

:hubba:


----------



## the chef (May 20, 2011)

Dam Smoke.......very not bad!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2011)

Hey chef thatnks for stopping By...Sheds been on auto pilot now for a few weeks...Hope all is Dank in your world..


----------



## orangesunshine (May 25, 2011)

*4u*---love how you got the misty bubble growing in the topsy turvey---:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2011)

haha *orangesunshine*...thats where I hang plants to dry


----------



## oldsman (May 30, 2011)

Speechless,I am.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 30, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> whats with all the flowering plants in the yard? are they on manuel flower?
> 
> we have sunshine! been raining for a week now, and woke to brilliant sunshine. hope its here to stay!
> 
> have you toked any hw yet smoke? i cannot for the life of me remember the cross? was kong its daddy? anyway, it looks good. looks like some sinister dope! ...peace...


 

thanks for stopping by my friend...I mentioned in our Dirty thread  I took the plants outside the flower room for a cleaning...and the Home Wrecker is Bomb bro...and nice yielder as ya can see...its makeup....Kult X GG...*TCVG*  made them in "09"..

*oldsman*...:ciao:
:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 23, 2011)

looks like we are cleaning house...the temps this last week has just done me in...pulled a few Heat stressed plants and shut one room down:cry:..the Hosier Daddy is doing well in there..will bring pix this weekend  but they aint pretty


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------

